# Flashlight quote from COP's TV show!



## Dave D (Oct 23, 2016)

I watch the odd episode of COP's to see which flashlights the officers are using.

Towards the end of episode 17 of season 29 the officer stopped a vehicle containing a couple and found that the driver was a Meth addict, he then entered into a conversation with the passenger that went something like this

*Passenger 'I didn't know she was doing meth-amphetamine'.

Officer 'I did, I knew it as soon as I walked up to the door, you didn't see all the flashlights in there?'.

Passenger 'No'. 

Officer 'There's like nine flashlights in the car dude'. 

Passenger 'I wasn't paying attention'.

Officer 'Meth addicts think there is some kind of dark apocalypse coming because they collect flashlights like smurfs'.*


I have to say that I nearly spat my coffee out at that!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 23, 2016)

Uh oh... hope no cops come over to my house. They'll think that even the dogs are meth attics if the number of flashlights they see matters...

Yup, we've even got the fish in the aquarium eating meth nuggets...










Book 'em Dano!!!


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 23, 2016)

Whoa, I am toast if I get pulled over. But, I guess they could check my teeth? 
Wait, Isn't this Profiling? 

Haven't we flashlight enthusiasts already discovered this? lol
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ithium-batteries-used-to-make-methamphetamine

So, seriously, maybe they are buying them looking for Lithium out of the batteries? Who knows?


----------



## odeprooutdoor (Oct 23, 2016)

I also give flashlights to my friends, except buy my own......oh I'm done


----------



## parnass (Oct 24, 2016)

Dave D said:


> I watch the odd episode of COP's to see which flashlights the officers are using.
> 
> Towards the end of episode 17 of season 29 the officer stopped a vehicle containing a couple and found that the driver was a Meth addict, he then entered into a conversation with the passenger that went something like this
> ...



I watched the same episode and found the officer's generalization surprising. Perhaps he confuses methamphetamine users with survivalists.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 24, 2016)

parnass said:


> I watched the same episode and *found the officer's generalization surprising*. Perhaps he confuses methamphetamine users with survivalists.


 
Yep, me too. 

Tweekers steal anything they can, and they never throw anything away. I experienced their unpleasant propensities first-hand when a family of them decided to move into a couple of storage units my family owns. They're worse than packrats when it comes to hoarding. 
Preparing for a coming dark apocalypse!? Really? Hey officer, here's your sign -  

~ Chance


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 25, 2016)

I never knew smurfs collected flashlights.


----------

